# Darf man überall mit Schlauchboot in die Ostsee ?



## SEKT444 (1. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke drüber nach mir ein Schlauchboot mit Motor zuzulegen |rolleyes 

Ich weiss es gibt jede Menge Slipanlagen die Geld kosten oder auch freie.

So ein Schlauchboot ist ja nun nicht sooo schwer das man es an geeigneter Stelle nicht auch so ins Wasser bekommt.

Ist das erlaubt oder gibt es dafür auch Vorschriften ? #c


----------



## sundeule (1. April 2006)

*AW: Darf man überall mit Schlauchboot in die Ostsee ?*

Ich wüsste nix - ausgenommen vielleicht Kurtaxe in Seebädern.
Sollte es Vorschriften geben, habe ich mein Gewissen bisher nicht damit belastet und in mittlerweile 12 Jahren als Schlauchbootkapitän gab es auch nie Stress.


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. April 2006)

*AW: Darf man überall mit Schlauchboot in die Ostsee ?*

Wieso sollte... 
#h


----------



## Amigo-X (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf man überall mit Schlauchboot in die Ostsee ?*

wo`s nicht stört....


----------



## Dirk471 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf man überall mit Schlauchboot in die Ostsee ?*

Da gibt es keine Probleme


----------



## Honeyball (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf man überall mit Schlauchboot in die Ostsee ?*

Leute, die Anfrage ist 6 Jahre alt!!!!

Wenn der TE noch immer kein Schlauchboot hat, dann ist's ohnehin egal, und wenn doch, dann weiß er auch, wie und wo er es ins Wasser bekommt...:q:q:q #h


----------



## Wickedstyler (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Darf man überall mit Schlauchboot in die Ostsee ?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Leute, die Anfrage ist 6 Jahre alt!!!!
> 
> Wenn der TE noch immer kein Schlauchboot hat, dann ist's ohnehin egal, und wenn doch, dann weiß er auch, wie und wo er es ins Wasser bekommt...:q:q:q #h


|muahah:|good:


----------

